# Hurt Pigeon, North Jersey



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

I had a serious bear attack and I believe one of my young pigeons was hurt by the brute. If it eats the food comes out the front of the bird. After cleaning out carcasses ripped limb from limb and not even being able to finish cleaning out the coop I need to get this bird help, if there is anyone who could help me fix it I would apreciate it. If not I will try and do it myself but I am done, this is all to much stress worrying if the bear will break in the house next to get all the evacuees in the garage. Normally I might do this myself but living in fear isnt easy. This happened a few days ago so I am guessing it has started to heal somewhat.

Help please!!!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

WarriorChild,

I am so sorry to hear about the devastation to your birds and loft. I know it must be painfully sad for you and I hope that the bear does not come back for your other birds.

Yes, it sounds like the injured bird needs help and as soon as possible. What you describe sounds like a torn crop and there is the danger of infection with an injury like that as well. Others who know the area better than I will be along to try and help you with this.

Margaret


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I don't suppose you can take and post a picture of that, can you? The likelihood of getting a vet on the eve of a weekend like this is pretty low. However, there might be some fairly easy things that we can do to help the healing process.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This is a thread of my worst one like that. There are pictures and it took quite awhile to get it all healed up but it shows how bad they can be and still live:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11512

Pidgey


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

little bird said:


> Are you close to NYC?



About 45-60 minutes

I have captured the rest of them...the bear has been back every morning. Everyone left is now in the garage. I am happy to care for her/him I am just not sure I can do the surgery part and am not quite sure what to buy for it. What kind of antibiotics? We have only had chickens until this spring when we got birds. I lost so many pigeons because they would not go in because they were so scared. Total lost from bear:
2 turkeys
3 ducks
7-8? chickens and 
5? pigeons (maybe lost from hawk or owl but bears fault they did not go in!)


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> I don't suppose you can take and post a picture of that, can you? The likelihood of getting a vet on the eve of a weekend like this is pretty low. However, there might be some fairly easy things that we can do to help the healing process.
> 
> Pidgey


I just can not afford to take to a vet, most here do not do birds and the one who does is in Ridgewood, NJ and $$$$$ neighborhood.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, "the surgery" might be as simple as tape or something like that. The wound will probably eventually close on its own and it'll do it faster if it's held somewhat together. Typical antibiotics for something like this might just be Clavamox (Amoxicillin plus Clavulanic Acid) or even just Amoxicillin. Sometimes you can get those at fish and aquarium supply stores. Some folks even have that in the medicine cabinet.

Pidgey


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> I don't suppose you can take and post a picture of that, can you? The likelihood of getting a vet on the eve of a weekend like this is pretty low. However, there might be some fairly easy things that we can do to help the healing process.
> 
> Pidgey


The reason I noticed the injury was because food was down the front of it. I pulled some out then was concerned I would pull out something else in there that needed to stay. I think my biggest concern is selaing up the crop wrong and the food going no where. I will try and take a pic. I have only given it water hoping to flush it out. My daughter had some seed in the cage she put it in and so some of that is there. Pictures will be here.
http://hopeslongstruggle.spaces.live.com/


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

As an addendum to what Nona posted, if you call WBF about going in tomorrow, I would be sure to inquire about whether whoever seeing birds there (usually it would be Rita) can suture the crop before making an appointment and travelling that distance. Karen usually does those kinds of procedures, and she's not in on Saturdays. 

I'd also make it clear that it's your bird and that you are not looking to have him/her euthanized (if this is true).

Jennifer


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Okay, saw the new pictures. Let's back up with the camera and get a shot showing more of the bird. Looks like a pretty good-sized hole. Tell you what--get some scissors and start clipping the feathers around the hole down short (1/4" long) so that we can see the edges a little better, too. You're probably going to have to do it anyway even to get tape or whatever on there.

Pidgey


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok the pictures are up, look below the album running and it says beware these are gross or something...includes additional pic's after pigeon. The last of the pigeon photos are the rest of what is left. 

I realllllllyyyyy appreciate your help!! Now I am going to check that link of the other bird...thanks!


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> Okay, saw the new pictures. Let's back up with the camera and get a shot showing more of the bird. Looks like a pretty good-sized hole. Tell you what--get some scissors and start clipping the feathers around the hole down short (1/4" long) so that we can see the edges a little better, too. You're probably going to have to do it anyway even to get tape or whatever on there.
> 
> Pidgey


Wow THAT was fast... while I was doing that and I was cleaning a water bowl a bear wandered by!!! Gee Whiz!!! ok I will steel myself and do some triming. I rinsed it off with a splash of water, I am not sure you will see much more...should I rinse more?? ok brb


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, we're primarily looking for the edges of the wound to get an idea of whether it's just ripped; or if there're parts missing; how low on the bird it is and how that'll affect how much food can get down the piping... that kind of stuff.

Pidgey


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok the next set is uploading, I do not think it is as big as we both thought, I think the bottom half is more a sticky mess. I have to watch the pin feathers coming in. I think this is one of our babies.


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> Well, we're primarily looking for the edges of the wound to get an idea of whether it's just ripped; or if there're parts missing; how low on the bird it is and how that'll affect how much food can get down the piping... that kind of stuff.
> 
> Pidgey


I think I will have to clean it more to see more....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

thewarriorchild said:


> I think I will have to clean it more to see more....


Yeah, I think you're right...

Pidgey


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> Yeah, I think you're right...
> 
> Pidgey


What should I use?


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

We have well water so that should be better than reg tap water, should I just let it stand in the sink with water and kind of splash it off? . I swear this bird doesnt know he is sick!! I can not believe he is being so good.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They don't feel much pain in that area to watch them after things like this. I'd just wipe it off down to the regular skin unless there's too much dried blood or whatever holding it on and then I'd try a moistened paper towel.

Pidgey


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Just wanted to say how sorry I am that you're having so much trouble with the bear. What kind is it? I hope your hurt pij does well and the bear moves on.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, talked to thewarriorchild on the phone for awhile. This wound has been open since Tuesday-ish so normal methods of closing it up aren't actually going to work--it's going to have to be "managed" while it heals. Thewarriorchild is going to clean it up a little better tomorrow morning but we did determine that she's got some Amoxicillin to start treating the bird with tonight. Going to have to pop the piece of the pill in the actual hole as it's obviously not going to work going down the throat but that's not a problem, really. 

So, hopefully after some cleaning in the morning, we'll get a better idea of what all's going on. For those of you who've looked at the pictures, there is some evidence of inflammatory debris similar to what you get with canker--it just looks a lot more like thick, yellow phlegm here. And then there's some mud.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

maryjane said:


> Just wanted to say how sorry I am that you're having so much trouble with the bear. What kind is it? I hope your hurt pij does well and the bear moves on.


It's a 300 lb. one with three cubs, is what it is!

The bear people around there apparently have got the local laws set up so that it's okay for the bear to kill you but you better not harm the bear in self-defense while it's killing you or they'll legally come after the surviving family members AND they'll incarcerate your remains, even if they have to follow the bear around until it poops whatever's left of you out.

Pidgey


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> It's a 300 lb. one with three cubs, is what it is!
> 
> The bear people around there apparently have got the local laws set up so that it's okay for the bear to kill you but you better not harm the bear in self-defense while it's killing you or they'll legally come after the surviving family members AND they'll incarcerate your remains, even if they have to follow the bear around until it poops whatever's left of you out.
> 
> Pidgey


ROFL!!!!! Well that was the best laugh I had about this whole ordeal! I am off to get rest to prep for all that comes in the morning! You have no idea I appreciate your help and all your information. Thanks


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

maryjane said:


> Just wanted to say how sorry I am that you're having so much trouble with the bear. What kind is it? I hope your hurt pij does well and the bear moves on.


Thanks I will let you know


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont believe it! The hole is closed up!! No leaking, the skin is closing over it it looks like. I have never seen anything like it. I am continuing to give it antibiotics. I guess it just needed to be cleaned out so it could close. I am amazed.... now hopefully she will fill up and make it. What should I feed her so she gets strong fast? I think I am going to get more monkey biscuits. I had some somewhere I just can not find them.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I will say that a lot of the debris on the wound in the earliest pictures seemed to have a lot of millet seed in it. It'd be nice if you got a pigeon & dove blend for him that had a lot of corn and peas in it, besides milo, wheat, hemp (not quite what you're thinking), safflower seeds, small black sunflower seeds, barley and other stuff.

Sounds like he's doing good. I later looked at the pictures again and could see that the hole in the crop had developed a pretty good ring around it. They're capable of going closed pretty quickly when they're like that.

Pidgey


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

Usually I have been giving them chicken food, a grain mix, and some seed also whatever they free ranged. That was only what was left in the cage which I thought my daughter had taken out but did not. I have to say pigeons in the garage are a LOT less stinky than chickens in the garage...ugh the smell is sickening even cleaning daily! Would he eat suet? I am going to buy new food tomorrow. 

Thank you SO much for your help!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

No, not suet--pigeons are seed eaters.

Pidgey


----------



## BirdDust (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds like the bear has moved from your place to mine and brought the kids with her. Have no fear, judging from my neighbors garbage all over my property, they ate well.


----------



## thewarriorchild (Aug 29, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know the pigeon is sitting on eggs and doing quite well  Simply amazing! Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, goody! That was one of the wilder stories on the forum here and I so hoped for a happy ending!

Pidgey


----------

